# Strangest default villager catchphrases?



## Titanic2002 (Apr 7, 2020)

Skye starts off with the word "Airmail" as her catchphrase and I don't know why


----------



## Shinon (Apr 8, 2020)

Titanic2002 said:


> Skye starts off with the word "Airmail" as her catchphrase and I don't know why



Probably that she vaguely looks like a blue sky with a few clouds. Her JP catchphrase is "fuwawa" which is the sound something makes when floating. So sky...floating... and this is more of a stretch, but her JP name is Riri and ririku means "to takeoff" so maybe that is where they got the idea of the airmail from.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 8, 2020)

Raymond's catchphrase, which is "Crisps" I mean, why? What's the origin?


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 8, 2020)

alice's catchphrase is "guvnor". i don't even know what that means!


----------



## lucitine (Apr 8, 2020)

claracampanelli said:


> alice's catchphrase is "guvnor". i don't even know what that means!


Its a way of saying Governor


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 8, 2020)

claracampanelli said:


> alice's catchphrase is "guvnor". i don't even know what that means!


Guvnor is English slang for a boss, or someon in higher power


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 8, 2020)

lucitine said:


> Its a way of saying Governor





Eirrinn said:


> Guvnor is English slang for a boss, or someon in higher power



ooohhh i didn't know that! english is not my first language 
thanks guys :3


----------



## Dormire (Apr 8, 2020)

Jeremiah's "nee-deep". I mean, I get it but that's so strange...


----------



## marea (Apr 8, 2020)

"pthhhpth"
A wiki says it might have to do with hairballs, poor Bob is just walking around coughing up a storm.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't like that Mott catchphrase is "cagey", he's a lion and it sucks that he talks about living in a cage :S I can't wait to be able to change it.
Also I just invited Eunice, a sheep, and hers is "lambchop"... :S Ok it's ironic but still kinda dark!


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 8, 2020)

Erik; chow-down. I mean, eh? I get that he likes food and all but it's a weird way to put it. 

My favorite villager catchphrase though is the octopuses "bloop". So. Cute.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 8, 2020)

I was about to say Judy's catchphrase "myohmy" until I realized what it actually meant lol


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 8, 2020)

Gayle the alligator calls me snacky... I am not amused.

I placed her as far away from my house as possible and put a delicious sheep beside her just in case she gets peckish.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 8, 2020)

Back when I first played AC I didn’t realise that all the villagers had catchphrases, and 9-year-old me didn’t understand why Limberg kept calling me ‘squinky’.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 8, 2020)

Raymond's "crisp"... what does that even mean


----------



## 0kamu0 (Apr 8, 2020)

genji's used to be otaku, which is kinda odd lol. I think they might've changed it but im not sure


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 8, 2020)

Marina's is blurp which i think is so funny considering how cutesy she is


----------



## Altarium (Apr 8, 2020)

Diana's is "no doy" and I get that's supposed to be referencing saying "no, duh" but it's just so strange, it makes her sound sarcastic all the time. I'm changing it to "my deer" first chance I get.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 8, 2020)

I don't like Punchy's default "mrmpht" catchphrase lol, what does it even mean? Idk if I'm missing something here but all these years since NL and I still have no idea and I hope he asks me to change it for him soon in NH.


----------



## Nerd House (Apr 8, 2020)

claracampanelli said:


> ooohhh i didn't know that! english is not my first language
> thanks guys :3



I'd change it to "guv" if you ever get the chance, I think that'd be awesome.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 8, 2020)

I have Zell and his is "pronk" and also Del and his is "gronk"

Lots of rhyming in my town.  I also have Deli (but his is "monch")


----------



## splutterguttss (Apr 8, 2020)

I think it's worth mentioning that Hazel's catchphrase is "uni-wow"


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 8, 2020)

My friend has Peewee and his catchphrase used to be “li’l dude” in previous games, but now it’s “little bitty baby”... ???


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 8, 2020)

Wade's catchphrase is "so it goes" Not super odd, but in a world of animal puns, it stands out a bit


----------



## splutterguttss (Apr 8, 2020)

Faery Whimsy said:


> but now it’s “little bitty baby”... ???



ew... as if i needed antoher reason to hate peewee


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 8, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> I don't like Punchy's default "mrmpht" catchphrase lol, what does it even mean? Idk if I'm missing something here but all these years since NL and I still have no idea and I hope he asks me to change it for him soon in NH.



From Nookipedia



> His *catchphrase* is the sound of shrugging combined with sighing, which relates to his lazy personality.


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> From Nookipedia


OHH okay thank you lol, I feel like I've probably read that at some point but forgot about it! Still sounds weird to me though, I never knew how to pronounce it when reading his dialogue and always changed it as soon as he asked.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 8, 2020)

0kamu0 said:


> genji's used to be otaku, which is kinda odd lol. I think they might've changed it but im not sure



I didn’t know that! He lives on my island and his default catchphrase is now ‘mochi’, which I think is really cute haha.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 8, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Raymond's catchphrase, which is "Crisps" I mean, why? What's the origin?



Perhaps related to the UK? Crisps as in potato chips? I dunno.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 8, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> I don't like Punchy's default "mrmpht" catchphrase lol, what does it even mean? Idk if I'm missing something here but all these years since NL and I still have no idea and I hope he asks me to change it for him soon in NH.


I always thought of it as a weird cat grumble noise, like he's too lazy to talk. I like it. For some reason his catchphrase paired with his eyes makes him funny to me.


----------



## rinabun (Apr 8, 2020)

boomer's catchphrase is "human"  it catches me off-guard every time he says something like "what are you up to, human?"


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 8, 2020)

Tex keeps saying “picante” and I wish he would stop


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 8, 2020)

Sprocket says "zort".. is that supposed to be a robot noise


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 8, 2020)

It isn't strange but Butch's catchphrase is ROOOOOWF in all caps lock and it throws me off every time I see it.
Other than that, Skye has one of the strangest catchphrases imo. I would've guessed her catchphrase would be "cloudy!" or something but it's "airmail"..? Like I get that it kinda makes sense but it's still odd.


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 8, 2020)

starlightsong said:


> I don't like Punchy's default "mrmpht" catchphrase lol, what does it even mean? Idk if I'm missing something here but all these years since NL and I still have no idea and I hope he asks me to change it for him soon in NH.


I believeee that may be like a recreation of the little trilling sounds that cats make, here’s a video of it


----------



## RoxCross (Apr 8, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Tex keeps saying “picante” and I wish he would stop



I actually really like this since Tex Mex is a common type of spicy food sold and Picante means spicy in spanish!


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Apr 8, 2020)

RoxCross said:


> I actually really like this since Tex Mex is a common type of spicy food sold and Picante means spicy in spanish!


It definitely does make sense, but idk, it just feels weird to me every time he says it lol.


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 8, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> Raymond's "crisp"... what does that even mean



i was thinking about it and maybe it has to do with papers? like his interior is an office, he's dressed like a business man and he has a stack of papers on his desk so maybe he likes a crisp stack of papers? ngl it made more sense in my head



Spoiler: his house


----------



## moonshi (Apr 8, 2020)

Genji's "mochi" is total love for us! We love mochi sweets and mochi ice cream so we get a kick out of that all the time.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 8, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> I believeee that may be like a recreation of the little trilling sounds that cats make, here’s a video of it



That makes a lot of sense!
My irl cat makes that sound when I feed her


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 8, 2020)

Crisp is also a somewhat dated slang term for something positive. I just thought Raymond was somewhat older business cat still using dated terms like we all do as we get older XD


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 8, 2020)

thisisausername said:


> i was thinking about it and maybe it has to do with papers? like his interior is an office, he's dressed like a business man and he has a stack of papers on his desk so maybe he likes a crisp stack of papers? ngl it made more sense in my head
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: his house



Tbh I get what you mean, I was thinking along similar lines myself!


----------



## Shinon (Apr 8, 2020)

niko2 said:


> I don't like that Mott catchphrase is "cagey", he's a lion and it sucks that he talks about living in a cage :S I can't wait to be able to change it.
> Also I just invited Eunice, a sheep, and hers is "lambchop"... :S Ok it's ironic but still kinda dark!



Cagey is old slang for something being shifty or devious, sly, cunning, slick, etc.


----------



## Dewy (Apr 8, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> Erik; chow-down. I mean, eh? I get that he likes food and all but it's a weird way to put it.
> 
> My favorite villager catchphrase though is the octopuses "bloop". So. Cute.


I think only Marina says that!
Octavian's catchphrase is "sucker," which... is pretty funny tbh. He's constantly calling me a sucker


----------



## Shinon (Apr 8, 2020)

Miss Misty said:


> Wade's catchphrase is "so it goes" Not super odd, but in a world of animal puns, it stands out a bit



Get really philosophical with "dust in the wind, dude"


----------



## Fuzzcloud (Apr 8, 2020)

Ketchup says "bitty" which doesn't really fit in with her theme at all.
A lot of the ACGC villagers have animal noises for catchphrases but Axel's is my favorite: *WHONK*


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 8, 2020)

Dewy said:


> I think only Marina says that!
> Octavian's catchphrase is "sucker," which... is pretty funny tbh. He's constantly calling me a sucker



Zucker says bloop as well! And oh god, imagine how a convo between Zucker and Octavian might go...


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 8, 2020)

Dewy said:


> I think only Marina says that!
> Octavian's catchphrase is "sucker," which... is pretty funny tbh. He's constantly calling me a sucker



I think Zucker says bloop, Marina says blurp, and Octavian says sucker! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



Dustbird said:


> Zucker says bloop as well! And oh god, imagine how a convo between Zucker and Octavian might go...



O: “Hey, Zucker! How are you, sucker?“

Z: (confused bloop noises)

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

It’s just as bad in Japanese; Octavian’s catchphrase is ‘tako’ and Zucker’s name is ‘Takoya’


----------



## eladisland (Apr 8, 2020)

BAWWWW


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 8, 2020)

Diana's is no doy, which, I get. But why? lol


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 8, 2020)

Marcel's is "non" which doesn't really make any sense to me.


----------



## capnport (Apr 8, 2020)

PajamaCat said:


> Marcel's is "non" which doesn't really make any sense to me.


"non" as in no in french. idk why but sometimes fancy characters will end their speech with "no?" like "it is good, no?"


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 8, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I didn’t know that! He lives on my island and his default catchphrase is now ‘mochi’, which I think is really cute haha.


My island's name is Mochi, now I really want him :0


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 8, 2020)

capnport said:


> "non" as in no in french. idk why but sometimes fancy characters will end their speech with "no?" like "it is good, no?"


Oh that makes sense! I literally don't know any French but now that you pointed it out it seems kinda obvious lol. Thank you!


----------



## Crawkey (Apr 8, 2020)

Kevin(a pig)'s is "weeweewee" which makes sense in theory but I kinda hate it considering AC is pretty much a reading dialogue game. Just looks weird, stretches the sentence within the speech bubble, odd to read in your inner voice.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 8, 2020)

Pekoe's is is 'bud' which isn't awful, but its just strange coming from a cute oriental cub.


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2020)

Kid Cat: psst
Bob: pthhhpth
Tangy: reeeeOWR

These are my favorites actually. Also, Sylvana's is "hubbub" but I'm not sure why? Like, am I a bother to you or something, Sylvana??


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 8, 2020)

Boomer the penguin's catchphrase is "human." Gayle the alligator's catchphrase is "snackie," which would make me worried if she wasn't covered in pink hearts lol.


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 8, 2020)

Anakah's catchphrase in me-meow, which is understandable as she is a cat, but I thought it would be less "simple" or "default" as she is supposed to look like a pharaoh and has an Egyptian style so I would of though she would have a more fitting catchphrase.


----------



## Titanic2002 (Apr 8, 2020)

Harry the hippo's catchphrase is Beachbum - like why?


----------



## Pironkon (Apr 8, 2020)

Tasha saying "nice nice" is really funny to me. Feels like they didn't know what to give her for a catchphrase.


----------



## goro (Apr 8, 2020)

I know it's a pun on her appearance, but Hazel's "uni-wow" physically hurts me and I have no idea why


----------



## Raz (Apr 8, 2020)

Tex's "picante" doesn't make ANY sense at all in most situations. It means spicy both Portuguese and Spanish, and it's even more bizarre when it comes from a penguin whose house is made to resemble one of those bars/restaurants made of pure ice that some countries have during winter.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020



goro said:


> I know it's a pun on her appearance, but Hazel's "uni-wow" physically hurts me and I have no idea why


I can't be the only one who see Hazel as some kind of homage to Frida Kahlo, right?


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 8, 2020)

Peneleope: oh bow. I don't quite understand this one.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> Peneleope: oh bow. I don't quite understand this one.


Cause her ears are supposed to be a bow :v


----------



## jefflomacy (Apr 9, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> Cause her ears are supposed to be a bow :v



Not sure why I didn't make this association, I was reading it as "bow" like a dog.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 9, 2020)

Bloop for Zucker makes sense but it really bothers me that Bertha also says bloop its weird...


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 9, 2020)

i


0kamu0 said:


> genji's used to be otaku, which is kinda odd lol. I think they might've changed it but im not sure


It's 'Mochi' now which I think is quite cute, and still japanese styled


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 9, 2020)

thegunpowderincident said:


> Tex keeps saying “picante” and I wish he would stop


I feel this
Tex is a favorite of mine, but that catchphrase is weird to me too


----------



## maple22 (Apr 9, 2020)

Rasher - “swine”. It weirds me out a bit, even if it makes sense.


----------

